# Dry Hopping With Zeus (czt)



## Spork (9/2/12)

Hi brewers.
Just finished a keg of my best brew yet. 

Original recipe was my version of an American IPA using 4.8 kg ale malt, 0.8 kg wheat malt, 400g munich1 and 400g caramunich, and hopped with: 
Zeus 20g @ 60
Amarillo, cascade and simcoe, 15g each @ flame out
Amarillo, cascade and simcoe, 15 each into FV after most fermentation had finished.

This worked out to about 50 IBU's and was bloody delicious!


Now, I don't have any simcoe @ the moment, so I thought I'd substitute Zeus for the 0 minute addition, and just use the Amarillo and the Cascade as dry hops. However, when I weighed out my hops, I noticed I'd added Zeus instead of Amarillo to the last addition, so I thought I'd try:

Zeus, 20g @ 60
Amarillo, Cascade and Zeus, 15g each @ 0 mins.
Amarillo, cascade, zeus, 15g each dry.

Problem is, have never used zeus as an aroma hop, or a flavour hop.
Maybe too late to not use it @ 0 mins by the time I get any replies to this post (perhaps not...) but has anyone used it as a dry / aroma hop, and would you do it again?

Cheers.


----------



## malt_shovel (9/2/12)

Spork said:


> Problem is, have never used zeus as an aroma hop, or a flavour hop.
> Maybe too late to not use it @ 0 mins by the time I get any replies to this post (perhaps not...) but has anyone used it as a dry / aroma hop, and would you do it again?
> 
> Cheers.



James at Brewz2you in Perth supplied Zeus and was trying it in his reciepes. He may have used it for aroma but not sure, do a search on his username "Jimboley"


Cheers


----------



## sean_0 (9/2/12)

I've never done it, but have come across a few recipes which include columbus as a dry hop. Here's one I was looking at last week: Black IPA recipe


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/2/12)

I dry hopped a keg of APA with 15g of CTZ the other day. would do it again.


----------



## Spork (9/2/12)

Thanks all.
The CTZ stays then. 
Hope I like it, because I still have a heap of it (bought 450g) left.


----------



## sponge (9/2/12)

Ive used CTZ in a few APA/IPA's and love it.

Havent done a 100% CTZ brew although I plan on doing it in the future. The mix of cascade/centennial/CTZ is definitely a favourite of mine, and most of those beers are done with <20min additions only and dry hopped so theyre quite full of flavour and aroma.

Once again, I can't comment on how it goes by itself, but it'll definintely compliment Amarillo and cascade deliciously.



Sponge


----------



## Bizier (10/2/12)

CTZ puts your beer on 20" rims with a  pumping through the system.

Seriously, just do it, it tastes very American-hoppy.

I gave one beer with a bunch of late Columbus (much more than you are talking about) to a guy who used to come into my last workplace, and he instantly looked at me all wide-eyed and asked "does this beer have heads in it?"


----------



## clay (10/2/12)

I reckon CTZ is the only American hop I've used in the past two years, and I've always got an APA or AIPA on tap. Its good for anything including dryhopping I say.


----------



## warra48 (10/2/12)

I brewed an AIPA recently.

Amongst some other hops, I included:
15gr CTZ First wort hop
20 gr CTZ Flameout
25 gr CTZ Dry hop

Absolutely delicious. Would do it again without hesitation.


----------

